# Lionel 2353 Transformer



## zeeman (Jul 3, 2012)

Just got my grandfathers Santa Fe 2353 fron the 1950's. Its pretty complete but no transformer. I had teh engine serviced at a train store. I have alot of track but nothing crazy. What transformer can I buy thats not too expensive.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We've had similar questions recently.

I'd suggest a used 1033 transformer ... powerful, robust, dependable, cheap.

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_1033_transformer.htm

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site go to the Howdy doodie thread and introduce yourself when you get the chance.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1


It depends on what your plans are for the RR.
If you plan on a good size layout, with lights, accessories and lighted trains I would go with a bigger watt transformer from the get go.

Are you going to get some of newer engines with all the electronics's that is a different story.

So first answer, how big are you going to make the layout.


Edit,
What is Teh engine? You said they serviced it.
What part of the state you in?
For TJ...What exit are you at?:laugh:

Edit again I now notice it was supposed to be THE.
What hobby shop serviced it?


----------



## zeeman (Jul 3, 2012)

I am down by Ocean City. My nephew (14) lives in Red Bank, NJ and he works part time in a train store in Red Bank. Not sure of the name of the store, but they serviced it. I just picked up a 1033 transformer on line, so I am going to put the train together for the 1st time as soon as the transformer arives. Will post picts.
Thanks.


----------

